# Lengthy Testimony-Miracles Do Happen



## BreamReaper (Jul 30, 2012)

My 4 children got dedicated to the lord yesterday-my girls are 6 years old and 13 months-my twin boys are 3 months old. It was a day we've waited on for so long and very emotional for everyone that knew us I think.
  My boys arrived April 10th, only 10 months after my youngest daughter. The day we layed the foundation for our new house, my wife found out we were having twins. We were excited as anyone should be to expect such a blessing. Soon after we were referred to a high - risk doc over in Macon, where the bad news started to grow with each weeks visit. We learned that the boys were mono-mono ( in the same sack) and one was alot smaller than the other. 
  Immediately the doc said not to expect them to make it because the smaller boy with lesser cord flow would probably die and that would kill his bro in a matter of hours. Also big bro had a risk of dying off because of an enlarged heart from trying to supply lil bro with his nutrients.
  Anyhow, we loaded up and went to the Texas Fetal Center in Houston for observation and to see if they could re-route the placenta with a laser procedure. We were so happy, with no money and no 2nd thought we took off with our sack of clothes. We got to Houston and they say NO WAY can we do this procedure, the cords are planted right next to each other, instead of apart! They said it was a bigger risk than just keeping faith and see if they make it.
  So we took an 1800 mile trip, and had no procedure. The doc said we had a very rare case, he had never dealt with it in his 10 years, and that meant there werent any statistics to go by ( or odds of survival). They were diagnosed with TTTS (twin to twin transfusion syndrome) in momo twins (same sack). 
  Long story short, they were born 3 months early, after being told there was probably less than 5% chance theyd make it. For 3 months they stayed in the NNICU, most of the time on ventilators, getting blood, among other set-backs. One had moderate, the other severe bleeding on the brain. Their weight dropped to 1.13 lbs and 2.4 lbs. They have "G" buttons in their stomachs cause they couldnt eat from a bottle.
  I had an accident at work and hurt my back in the first month so I was out of work-good thing was we could make the 86 mile drive to see them almost everyday. the bad part- no income and a brand new house we moved into! The devil used so many things against us I cant even think to list them all. Our faith was stronger!
  With all that, im blessed with 2 smart girls and 2 future outdoorsmen that are now drinking bottles at nearly 7 and 9 lbs!!!!! They are identical. We kept our faith thru all the trials and probably whispered Phillipians 4:13 a million times!!! My wife is fortunate to be a stay at home mother, we live off the land, and a single income. We are constantly reassured that Christ is king, prayer is powerful, and He never puts more on ya than you can handle!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Awsome!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing with us! God is so Good!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 30, 2012)

Amazing what faith and prayer can do. Thanks for the testimony.


----------



## cb1967 (Jul 30, 2012)

*christ's children*

it,s amazing that there is people in this world that think such events could actually take place without the power of our savior  jesus christ!  may he continue to bless you and your family.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 30, 2012)

Just more proof he is alive and in control. PTL!  and congrats


----------



## BreamReaper (Jul 30, 2012)

Thx all, the events caused so much heartache and depression it was unreal. Then one day, my dear pal, who helped lead me to Christ, gave me a book. It was "Words that move mountains" - E.W. Kenyon & Don Gossett
  After reading I realized what we speak is what we become! So I learned not to talk negative and id live a positive life! PPL would ask "how will you deal with 2 handicapped babies, I mean even if they do make it?" My response was when they do arrive, ill love them however they come! Ppl overcome things all the time. I think life is a gift and privilege and I wanna make the most of it, why sit around being bummed out? 
  A Dr asked us would we consider termination of the fetus. I said nope not an option, end of discussion, next question. The lords will puts whats best in our lives, so God Bless!


----------

